# Rhino 40 ds ? Anyone have or shot this?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm thinking about getting on of these and just wanted some input. Looks like a good way for the wife to have 357 power without the kick.*


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Seems like scubapro had one for sale not long ago. I think his was the white rhino though. Might try to do a search through the classifieds on here to see if he still has it available. Give us a range report if you end up with one. I am curious about them as well.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, I sold my 40DS (actually traded it to Miles at Tradewinds - he may still have it for sale) - but I still have a 50DS. It is one of the most comfortable and accurate revolvers I've ever owned. Shooting full power Magnum loads feels like you're shooting 38 wadcutters. Shooting 38 Specials feels like you're shooting 22 rimfire...

If you'd like to let the wife try it out, send me a PM with your contact info and I'll let you borrow it.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a report I wrote up after using the Rhino in a revolver class under Randy Cain at Southern Exposure Training:



> As always, Randy's revolver class was a good time -- and excellent training to improve trigger control on any handgun. I'm typically the winder licker in any class that I take at Southern Exposure - in part because I usually have an oddball firearm in use (HK P7M8 in TH101s, lefty-ejecting AR in the carbine courses, etc.). Rather than disappoint, I packed up a Chiappa Rhino 50DS (5" barrel) "upside down" revolver for the class. Finding suitable leather was difficult at first, but I stumbled upon a custom holster on e-bay to solve that problem. It wasn't a Del Fatti in quality -- but it served the desired purpose.
> 
> I previously had run a box of 38 Special and a box of 357 Magnum through the revolver -- so I knew it wasn't going to instantly self-destruct, but I wasn't completely confident that it would make it through a 500-600 round two-day course without some type of failure. It turns out the only failure of any sort occurred on the second day, when I decided to run a cylinder of very hot Corbon Pow'Rball 357 Magnum loads through the gun without cleaning it from the previous day's shooting of 38 Special. The cases stuck so strongly that there was no way to eject them by hand. Russ had to break out the rawhide mallet and a dowel to drive them out.
> 
> ...


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Get up with Scubapro I know he has one or had i Think


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

whoops lol


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Yes, I sold my 40DS (actually traded it to Miles at Tradewinds - he may still have it for sale) - but I still have a 50DS. It is one of the most comfortable and accurate revolvers I've ever owned. Shooting full power Magnum loads feels like you're shooting 38 wadcutters. Shooting 38 Specials feels like you're shooting 22 rimfire...
> 
> If you'd like to let the wife try it out, send me a PM with your contact info and I'll let you borrow it.


*I guess I held your White Rhino the other day at Miles place. That thin was very comfortable and I want to get it but he's up there on the price. PM me what he gave you for it if you don't mind. Whats a 50DS? *


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Yes, I sold my 40DS (actually traded it to Miles at Tradewinds - he may still have it for sale) - but I still have a 50DS. It is one of the most comfortable and accurate revolvers I've ever owned. Shooting full power Magnum loads feels like you're shooting 38 wadcutters. Shooting 38 Specials feels like you're shooting 22 rimfire...
> 
> If you'd like to let the wife try it out, send me a PM with your contact info and I'll let you borrow it.


*I'm confused now. The 40DS shoots both 357 and 38 so is the only difference that the 50 DS has 6 round cylinder?*


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The 40DS has a 4" barrel. The 50DS is 5" and the 60DS is a 6"... The original 20DS is the snubby. All are 38/357 and have a 6-round cylinder. Speed loaders for an L-frame S&W revolver will work with the Rhinos.


----------

